# Chapman 2019 MFA Admitted Students



## filmstudent1 (Mar 18, 2019)

Hey guys,

I'm very excited about attending Chapman University and wanted to start a group for admitted students. I'm currently researching housing options to live close to campus and maybe live with other students from the film school. If anyone wants to compare notes on housing or maybe talk about roommates, feel free to post on here! Looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 18, 2019)

There's already a Chapman group here fyi:



			https://www.filmschool.org/forums/chapman-university-students.114/


----------



## Chris W (Jun 26, 2019)

New Chapman AMA:






						Rising 2nd Year MFA Film/TV Producing Student at Chapman University! - AMA
					

Hey guys. Feel me to AMA. I'll try and respond to the posts as I can!



					www.filmschool.org


----------

